

Site Design: Artsy's 2013 Year in Review by the Numbers - orta
http://2013.artsy.net/

======
orta
I've been with Artsy for a few years now, and it's been great to be involved
in all the cool projects we've been doing for a while. The 2013 is a nice wrap
up showing off what's ace ( check out the employee stats! ) and what we're
proud of. The design is pretty cool too of course. I love the graph at the
end.

What's cool to me, as an engineer on the iOS side is that this project is open
source so you can see the history, mistakes and even my tiny single little
commit:
[http://github.com/artsy/artsy-2013](http://github.com/artsy/artsy-2013)

